# Leica X-U (Type 113) Shockproof & Waterproof Camera Leaked



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 22, 2015)

```
The Leica X-U (Type 113) has leaked, and it’s Leica’s foray into the shockproof/waterproof segment of cameras.</p>
<p>Specifications (According to <a href="http://leicarumors.com/2015/11/20/this-is-the-new-leica-x-u-typ-113-waterproof-and-shockproof-camera.aspx/#ixzz3sGKJRsmj" target="_blank">Leica Rumors</a>):</p>
<ul>
<li>Waterproof to 15m / 49ft</li>
<li>Shockproof up to 1.22m / 4ft drop</li>
<li>35mm f/1.7 ASPH lens with manual focusing ring</li>
<li>Built-in flash</li>
<li>Anti skidding rubber armoring for better grip</li>
<li>Made in Germany</li>
</ul>
<p>It looks like an interesting camera, although it feels about a decade late.</p>
```


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Nov 22, 2015)

Such a shame Leica can't get their sealing right. The thing hasn't event hit shelves yet and it is already leaking.


----------



## Stormcrow (Nov 22, 2015)

Long time lurker, making his first post. (Sorry in advance)

So, a Waterproof Leica has leaked before it was released? You would have thought they would have taken better care to test its waterproof capabilities. 

Sounds like its dead in the water, if the Leica is a Leaker.


*Leaves the building*


----------



## Adelino (Nov 24, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Such a shame Leica can't get their sealing right. The thing hasn't event hit shelves yet and it is already leaking.



Very funny. Excellent.


----------

